# looking for a good POUND CAKE recipe



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

i lost my favorite pound cake recipe and need to make a cake for my neighbor who just lost her brother

anybody have a recipe they would share please


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Very kind of you!

Here are many recipes; maybe you'll find one close to the one you used to have: https://www.google.com/search?q=pound+cake&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari&dlnr=1&sei=ULVKWu2qIM2nggfhyougAw


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

What do you remember about the recipe? Cookbook? Name of cake? Ingredients? I have a recipe for A to Z cake with various additions you can add to batter -- A for Apples, Z for zucchini


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

thank you for the link, i'm looking through it now


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Judy, I don't remember it having milk , or baking soda or powder, like a lot of the recipes i'm finding, it was just a basic, flour sugar eggs , butter ............


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't have a recipe but have always heard if was a pound of flour, a pound of sugar, a pound of eggs and a pound of butter. You can add any kind of flavorings you want, i.e. vanilla, rum, lemon.
Edit: I just found this recipe: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/21702/grandmothers-pound-cake-ii/


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Did your recipe use a loaf or tube pan?

Old-fashioned pound cake 
http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/claras-pound-cake-116284
Basic pound cake
http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/vanilla-pound-cake-55407
Million dollar pound cake
https://www.callmepmc.com/million-dollar-pound-cake/


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

https://lovefoodies.com/moist-vanilla-pound-loaf-cake

I'm not sure that the eggs alone would be enough to hold batter together, nor to keep it moist. Maybe this Paula Deen recipe that uses sour cream.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/sour-cream-pound-cake-recipe-1911018


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I used a bundt cake pan
Oh so many links, thank you everyone
I'm going to go check then out now


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Oops hit send twice


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Just butter, sugar, eggs, flour (& vanilla): https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/classic-pound-cake-353169


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

YES!!!
This is the one I used to use
Thank you everyone. I found lots of great ones but this is the one i will make...need to get something in the oven soon


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Cake flour substitute:
Whether you don't keep cake flour in the pantry or you've just run out, making a substitute is easy. All you need are two ingredients from the pantry — all-purpose flour and cornstarch. Here's how to do it - Take one level cup of AP flour, remove two tablespoons, and then add two tablespoons of cornstarch back in.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Can't go wrong with epicurious.


jvallas said:


> Just butter, sugar, eggs, flour (& vanilla): https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/classic-pound-cake-353169


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I've made this pound cake many times and it's always a hit.

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/elvis-presleys-favorite-pound-cake-232642


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sewlee said:


> Can't go wrong with epicurious.


I really like that site! I suspect that's why it comes up a lot in my food searches - because Google has learned the sites I'm more likely to open!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Kathie said:


> I've made this pound cake many times and it's always a hit.
> 
> https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/elvis-presleys-favorite-pound-cake-232642


Oh this one sounds delicious, would have to be with all that cream 
:sm02:

I'm going to try this recipe, already printed it :sm24:


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I know I'm a bit late on this one but I just found this section of KP.

I just posted a recipe for Japanese cheesecake that, at the end, the girl says she finally figured out what her "Jiggly cheesecake" tasted like...Sara Lee pound cake! I can't wait to try the recipe out to see if she's right!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Make sure eggs are at room temperature 
There's a Martha Stewart recipe that makes 2 loaves.


----------

